# Something on my P's eye



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

This morning when I wakeup to see my tank's temp has shot up to 32.8 C!! Then there's some white stuff on my largest (1.5"







) P's eye. It doesn't look like pop eye...just soem stuff on the top. It's white and not really transparent.

I did a cold water change, now temp is aroud 31.3 C. He was fine all along. One thing I did yesterday was added some salt, not aquarium salt though. It's cooking salt / sea salt, no not those table salts.

What could it be ?? 
That's the only kind of salt I have right now, should I add a little more?








Help


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Another pic


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

My Piranha has the same thing right above the eye, but it looks more like a contact lens. Its transparent, and I have no idea what it is. Your help will be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

accr said:


> This morning when I wakeup to see my tank's temp has shot up to 32.8 C!! Then there's some white stuff on my largest (1.5"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont know about adding more, however table salt is ok to use. we went round and round about what kind of salt to use. And table salt is ok.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I had the same thing wrong with 3 of my caribe. My water parameters werent WAY outta control so iono what caused it. I did use melafix for bout 5 days, and they are back to normal. hope this helps.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

dam that white stuff looks freaky


----------

